# 3d Foam Bobbin Tangling!



## customadj (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm having trouble with my Barudan machine doing 3d foam. Seems like the bobbin is tangling on the bottom, Ive tried messing with the top tension and bobbin tension but cant find the right formula. Ive been outsourcing my digitizing for 3d puff to all many different digitizers with the same result. Any idea whats going on?


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

The problem is obviously your machine settings or you've got the wrong foam.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

customadj said:


> I'm having trouble with my Barudan machine doing 3d foam. Seems like the bobbin is tangling on the bottom, Ive tried messing with the top tension and bobbin tension but cant find the right formula. Ive been outsourcing my digitizing for 3d puff to all many different digitizers with the same result. Any idea whats going on?


You say you have outsourced this digitizing with the same result?? Are they aware they are digitizing for foam? Foam digitizing is not the same as "regular" digitizing. You also have to have the right foam, which comes in different thicknesses.
What are you sewing on?


----------



## markbryan75 (Dec 3, 2013)

Having same issue here. Running Barudan Elite Pro II -- cannot get foam to work for the life of me. Always ends in a birds nest between the cap and the needle plate. Cap usually has to be physically cut off the needle plate. Tried multiple puff designs from multiple digitizers. Tried tight tension, tried loose tension, tried medium tension, all ends in the same birds nest.

If anybody has any suggestions on this, I'm all ears!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I too would have to ask, where are you getting your foam from. All foam is not created equal. Once I purchased my 3D foam program, and the correct foam my problems went away. I still send out for some designs but they sew well also - leaving me to think it was the foam all along.


----------



## markbryan75 (Dec 3, 2013)

We're using 3mm puffy foam from Midwest-thread. What are you folks using?

And would the foam be the culprit in the birds nesting?


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

We've used foam from walmart and/or jo-ann fabrics with no problems. Just regular old craft foam. 

Id say it's in the digitizing. We are running Barudans as well and do foam all the time. We digitize our foam in house.


----------



## markbryan75 (Dec 3, 2013)

It was the digitizing. We had our problem design re-digitized by an American company (paid a lot) and we're now running them without a problem. So, it was nothing mechanical with the Barudan, was not the foam itself, it was digitizing.

So, now that we probably found the culprit, we outsource all of our digitizing -- does anyone have any recommendations for a reliable, moderately-priced digitizer that does a great work on foam jobs?


----------



## inkwellemb (Aug 1, 2017)

I know this post is a bit old, wondering if you had any recent suggests for a digitizer? I am having this issues and I'm on a Barudan. Literally pulling my hair out over these birdsnests.


----------

